# Schlammsaugen mit Kärcher



## camelman (5. März 2011)

Hallo an alle Forumsmitglieder,
ich hab da mal ne Frage...
ich beabsichtige einen Schlammsauger sowas hier
http://www.hochdruckreinigerzubehoer.de/index.php/cat/c109_Schlammsauger.html
an meinen Kärcher Hochdruckreiniger 489 M plus anzuschließen.
Wenn man den Kärcher über einen Hochdruckschlauch mit dem Schlammsauger verbindet,
dann läuft der Kärcher doch immer, oder?
Daher dachte ich mir, ich nehm sowas (Bajonettadapter)
http://www.schivoshop.de/bajonettadapter-anschluss-kaercher-p-81.html und verbinde somit das Hochdruckpistolenoberteil mit dem Druckschlauch. Jetzt würde der Kärcher doch nur laufen wenn ich an der Pistole auslösen, oder?
Wird der Kärcher mit 120 bar und 400l/h ausreichen?
Wer hat Erfahrung mit sowas?

Danke schon mal vorab, bin für jeden Rat zu haben.
Ciao Jürgen


----------



## Nori (5. März 2011)

*AW: Schlammsaugen mit Kärcher*

@ camelman:
Ich hab auch so ein Teil - saugt hammermässig gut.
Vergiss, dass du mit der Pistole auch noch Ein-und Ausschalten willst - du hast mit dem Saugschlauch schon genug zu tun - ich hab den Druckschlauch mit der Glocke an einen Teleskopstab mit Gelenk angebracht und den mitgelieferten Saugschlauch gegen einen schwimmenden Schlauch aus dem Poolbereich getauscht - das wurde mir sonst alles zu schwer.
Wichtig ist, dass du die Glocke ziemlich lotrecht zum Boden aufsetzt - deshalb auch mein Gelenk im Teleskopstab.
Das Teil ist aber eher zum Absaugen von wirklichen Grobschmutz gut zu gebrauchen - für das Absaugen von feineren Sachen nehme ich einen Heissner-Sauger der auch direkt abführt - also nicht so ein Behälter-Teil.

Gruß Nori


----------

